# IPOD 3ème génération 20go



## AG041196 (22 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
on vient de m'offrir un IPOD 3G d'occasion mais sans le cd d'installation. J'ai beau installé ITUNES ( version 7), impossible de détecter l'ipod. Je remarque que cette version d'itunes n'est pas comptabile avec les vieux ipod, les drivers n'étant pas fournis mais je ne trouve pas ces drivers. Jessaie alors de trouver des vieilles verions D i tunes ( version 4., 5 ...) mais ts ces fichiers ont des problèmes. Bref je me retrouve avec un ipod que je peux pas utiliser...merci apple 

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Y'a pas besoin de driver, tu es sous Windows et en firewire? Peut-être que l'ipod est formaté Mac. Je ne sais pas comment on fait pour réinitialiser l'ipod sous windows.


----------



## AG041196 (22 Août 2008)

Mon Ipod est formaté windows. Le truc c'est que mon IPOd fonctionnait parfaitement sur l'ordinateur d'un ami qui avait installé une vieille version d'itunes qu'il avait continuellement mis à jour. Chez moi, j'installe le nouveau Itunes et la rien du tt... 
apparemment les nouvelles versions du logiciel ne prennent plus automatiquement en charge les anciens IPOD. J'ai donc pensé à télécharger une version antérieur ou un pilote... mais rien n'y fait.

une idée???

merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Je t'assure que les iPod 3g, même le tout premier modèle, fonctionne dans l'iTunes actuel. Pour le reste, faut attendre un avis plus expert que le mien...


----------



## AG041196 (22 Août 2008)

SOUS itunes 7 je connect mon ipod et l'ordi me dit "périphirique USB non reconnu...windows ne le reconnait pas"...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Bizarre, l'iPod 3g est firewire et pas usb... Tu as bien le bon câble?


----------



## AG041196 (22 Août 2008)

Serait-ce un problème de cablage? j'utilise un cable USB d'un ipod 5ème génération... qui fonctionne tres bien pour mon autre IPOD


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Voilà le problème, il te faut un câble prise ipod vers firewire. Et ça marchera.


----------



## AG041196 (22 Août 2008)

C'était donc aussi con! En tout cas merci pour la rapidité à laquelle vous m'avez répondu, ça fait plaisir.

Bonne journée


----------



## iota (22 Août 2008)

Salut.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Bizarre, l'iPod 3g est firewire et pas usb...


L'iPod 3G (le tout tactile) est bien USB (pour le transfert de données mais pas pour l'alimentation qui ne peut se faire que par Firewire).

Il faut un câble mixte USB+Firewire.






Le câble USB de l'iPod G5 n'étant pas compatible avec le 3G.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

L'ipod 3G n'est pas tout tactile, il y a encore les boutons au dessus de la «roulette», j'en ai un. Et il n'est QUE firewire.


----------



## iota (22 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'ipod 3G n'est pas tout tactile, il y a encore les boutons au dessus de la «roulette», j'en ai un. Et il n'est QUE firewire.


Les dénominations communément admises :
iPod 1G : ipod avec molette mécanique 5Go et 10Go
iPod 2G : identique mais molette tactile + capacité augmentée
iPod 3G : iPod tout tactile, introduction du dock connector
etc...

Voir ici.
De toute façon, comme il peut utiliser le câble USB de son iPod 5G dessus (dock connector donc), c'est forcément le 3G tout tactile dont il est question.

@+
iota


----------



## AG041196 (22 Août 2008)

Eb gros le firewire ne met sert pas à grand chose à part pour recharger l'ipod. de plus je n'ai pas de port firewire femelle sur mon pC. Il me faut juste un cable USB compatible 3G pour transférer les données.

merci a tous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Je suis têtut parfois.  Alors je continue : j'ai un ipod 3Go de 20 G0, le premier modèle était le 10G0 et le modèle au-dessus si je me souviens bien) le 30Go. 1 semaine plus tard est sorti le modèle 4G avec écran couleur et câble usb-firewire.

Maintenant il suffit de demander à notre ami si son ipod est tout tactile ou si il a des boutons au dessus de la roulette.


----------



## iota (22 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Alors je continue : j'ai un ipod 3Go de 20 G0, le premier modèle était le 10G0 et le modèle au-dessus si je me souviens bien) le 30Go. 1 semaine plus tard est sorti le modèle 4G avec écran couleur et câble usb-firewire.


T'as pas une photo, parce que là, je n'arrive pas à replacer ton modèle dans la chronologie des iPod 

Entre le dernier iPod uniquement Firewire et le premier iPod a écran couleur il y a eu :
-l'iPod 3G tout tactile avec le boutons en dessous de l'écran (dont j'ai donné la photo plus haut)
-l'iPod 4G avec click wheel (écran N&B)

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Bon wikipedia est d'accord avec moi (voir le tableau), d'ailleurs voilà la photo :

PHOTO

Sinon je me suis trompé le 4e génération n'avait pas d'écran couleur&#8230;  

edit : mais tu as raison je me souviens que sur PC il fallait ce fameux double câble, sur mac je n'ai utilisé que le firewire&#8230;


----------



## iota (22 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon wikipedia est d'accord avec moi (voir le tableau), d'ailleurs voilà la photo


C'est la photo que j'ai donnée plus haut pour illustrer ce qu'on appel un iPod de 3ème génération... 
Et il est bien tout tactile (les boutons n'étant pas mécaniques).

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

iota a dit:


> Et il est bien tout tactile (les boutons n'étant pas mécaniques)



Aaaaaaah okokok, hum , je pensais que tu parlais des boutons SUR la roulette. :rose: 

En fait on est d'accord sur tout, c'est génial non?


----------



## fandipod (22 Août 2008)

Par contre je sais pas si le câble avec la prise firewire est toujours en vente!


----------



## AG041196 (25 Août 2008)

Voila j'ai acheté un cable USB compatible IPOD 3G ms rien à nouveau!!! il n'est pas détecté! le transfert de donnée se ferait alors que par firewire?? 

J'en peux plus des ipod...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

C'est bien le câble spécial *USB + Firewire* (voir photo de iota) que tu as acheté?


----------



## iota (25 Août 2008)

Salut,

tu peux tenter de passer ton iPod en mode disque (voir la fin de l'article).

Ensuite, tu le branches sur ton ordinateur et tu fais une restauration dans iTunes.

@+
iota


----------



## AG041196 (25 Août 2008)

Passer en mode disque ne fonctionne pas, l'ipod n'est tjs pas reconnu par l'ordi.
Peut-être tjs ce problème de cable pourtant j'en ai acheté un ( non pas comme celui sur la photo) mais qui est censé etre compatible IPOD 3ème génération. concernant le cable que l on m avait conseillé d'acheter je ne le trouve pas en magasin. 
Ms je ne comprends qd meme pas  prquoi le cable USB du 5G n'est pas compatible, ca n'est qd meme une prise dock connector et une USB.


----------



## iota (26 Août 2008)

Salut,

l'iPod apparaît bien comme disque dur quand tu le connectes à ton ordinateur ?

@+
iota


----------



## AG041196 (26 Août 2008)

Rien n apparait tt simplement " juste périphérique USB non reconnu" et sur mon ipod rien ne change.

A mon avis c'est encore un probleme de cable


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Le double câble sert en usb pour la copie des fichiers et en firewire pour l'alimentation électrique, je crois qu'il est indispensable.


----------



## iota (26 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le double câble sert en usb pour la copie des fichiers et en firewire pour l'alimentation électrique, je crois qu'il est indispensable.


Il marche également pour le transfert en firewire.

@+
iota


----------



## AG041196 (26 Août 2008)

Nouvelle question alors

Ce cable firewire fonctionnera si je mets un adaptateur firewire USB pour le brancher sur mon portable...

Encore une fois merci pour tout


----------



## manik971 (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai presque le même problème que "AG041196" 
J'ai un Ipod 3g 20Go, Il n'est pas vue sous Itunes 8 et Windows me dit USB non reconnue quand je le branche, mais il apparait dans le poste de travail comme un disque dur quelconque, mais si j'ai le malheureux de cliquer dessus ça me plante l'explorer..

J'arrive à le rebooter et à passer en mode disque manuellement mais je ne vois pas trop à quoi ça me sert...


----------

